# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Bad Scalp Reduction - Can I be Repaired? | Dr. Jeffrey Epstein, Miami

## tbtadmin

Question submitted through iahrs.org

*IAHRS Member, Jeffrey Epstein, M.D., FACS of Miami and NYC Responds:*

My problem is that I have had two prior scalp reductions and the result of these surgeries have left me with an abnormally high hairline around my ears which looks strange to me. Is it possible to correct this using FUE and have you ever heard of this problem before?

Thanking you in advance,
Adrian

----------

